# NORCAR Grand Finale! April 26 and 27 Presented by VBC



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*NORCAR Grand Finale! April 26 and 27 Presented by VBC racing shop*

That's right Kids!

Time for the NORCAR's Grand Finale!

It will be:

April 26 9am to 10pm (open practice) (fresh layout will be down, never run on)
April 27 7am doors open racing by 8:30am (3 quals and a main)

**Grid Works Racing will be the sponsor of the event and Chris Goetz will be the "special" guest announcer!
Every racer will recieve a "gift" when signed in **

We want to welcome Viper as a sponsor! They have stepped up and donated some kewl door prizes for us!!

We're going to keep the cost down and not do awards.

$20.00 first entry OR $25.00 run as many as you want!

Classes:

1/12 17.5
1/12 "spec" (**Per NORCAR's rules**)
TC 17.5
WGT 13.5
VTA 25.5
USGT 21.5
F1 21.5 (depending on total entry number, we may run three 6 min. quals and a 10 min. main)

We will run other classes if there's 4 people who want to (enough to cover marshalling)

** 1/12 spec rules**
Spec 1/12 tires (pre-trued at NORCAR)
blinky ESC
Spec battery (A-Spec 6.0)
21.5 S.P. locked motor
45-78 gearing
(All items are available at NORCAR)

See everyone at the track!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In

Stock TC
Stock 1/12th

Later chumps


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Later chumps


Yes, the chumps are later, like Thanksgiving weekend.

And that's Indoor Chumps, bub.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

This one's going on the calendar. I might even run 3 classes!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes, the chumps are later, like Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> And that's Indoor Chumps, bub.












Everybody's funny, now you funny too...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> This one's going on the calendar. I might even run 3 classes!


That's it??


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

~McSmooth~ said:


> This one's going on the calendar. I might even run 3 classes!





sg1 said:


> That's it??


Come on, man. Step it up!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Add classes for 1/8 Nitro On-road and 2WD Short Course and I'll run 5!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom!


A-How-how-how-how


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom!





~McSmooth~ said:


> A-How-how-how-how


Hey, hey!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

wtf?????


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Hey, hey!


He had eight children, all Hookers too.


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

Im in 17.5 1/12th put me on the list


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

When she walk that walk
And talk that talk

What the hell is VBC?
Venerial Brother's Congregation?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

In



(mic drop sound, walk off stage right....)......


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> In
> 
> 
> 
> (mic drop sound, walk off stage right....)......


me too, w/o all the fan fare


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Really knocks me out.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

im in too:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mackin said:


> I'll be there!


I'm out then. Chuck will be there yelling at us kids.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*The List!*

TC 17.5:

Winger
Joe
Peterson
Todd
Adam
Chicky
Roberto

1/12 17.5:

Winger
Joe
McSmooth
Wayne
Mike P.
Peterson
Adam
Wedge
Stu
Slim
Nate W.
Doug
Roberto
Mike C.

1/12 spec:

Wayne Sr
Wedge
Zach
Max
Doug
Jacob
Brankica
Mike C.

WGT:

Ron
Joe
Wayne
Todd
Wedge
Slim
Stev
Zach
Mike B.
Geoff
Scootr117
Mike C.

VTA:

Chuck
Von
Morrow
Brankica
Pat B.
Mike B.
Mike C.

USGT:

Chuck
Wayne
Joe
Todd
Von
Stu
Pat B.

F1:

Ron
Joe
Stu
McSmooth


Let me know what you want to run and I'll add your name.

I think we have approx. 60 pits set up right now


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Adam B said:


> Chuck will be there yelling at us kids.


Perhaps Chuck and I can have a battle of the insults? 

Looking forward to some good racing. In that vein, I need to put together an incentive to generate a 40+ car class. Ideas? I want to see a deep pool. I want to laugh at the BQ, when he was holding down a 6th qualifier for 7:41 seconds, just before he blew it up on the second to last lap! I also want to congratulate the 10th qualifier when this happens! 

TALK TO ME! Let's make this happen! 

*I'll* chip in the following:



Free racing at The Gate for a year.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Count me in for WGT.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris, 

First, what chassis has the best chance to host it... TC or 1:12? I would live to see a bug field like that. I'll run whatever if 4wd is the direction.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

We already talked about doing something like the Stock Invitational that was held at the old Gate. Handout brushless motors, etc., but the cost to the club would have been excessive, and we couldn't justify building the motor cost into the race fees.

Instead of having 1 class 40 cars deep, some were proposing 40 1 car deep classes. That way, Chris could take turns berating every driver, both for being TQ, as well as being a failure.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Instead of having 1 class 40 cars deep, some were proposing 40 1 car deep classes.


And I would still finish behind you in TC.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Lessen said:


> First, what chassis has the best chance to host it... TC or 1:12?


Both. It's going to take b*tches not being b*tches to make this happen. So, what is enough incentive to turn even the biggest one into a man for two days?

And I'm not thinking the prize goes to the winner, either. Maybe it's a random drawing (though I HATE random gifting). I'm tired of the incentives applying mostly to the fast guys. Having a shot to win is incentive enough most times. Maybe it's for:



The best pass of the weekend in that class.
Or the smallest span between all of one's qualifying runs (consistency).
Or for showing the most improvement qualifier after qualifier.
Or for finishing the most spots ahead of where you qualified.


I don't know. I'll figure that part out. But the reward itself has got to be more than the pain of building a car for the class. Or enough reward to ask a buddy to borrow their chassis for the weekend. It's all pretty doable once you commit to being a man. 

Everyone out there is capable of putting on a show and that's my motivation. I want a show! With enough racers, every main is a blast. I miss that.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Maybe we'll do tiers ...

40-50 entrants = X prize
50-60 = Y

etc.

I know I can pull donations from other racers who are down with this. Could we put together a $500 prize package? Whould that even be enough to get the weakest of men to participate?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> We already talked about doing something like the Stock Invitational that was held at the old Gate. Handout brushless motors, etc., but the cost to the club would have been excessive, and we couldn't justify building the motor cost into the race fees.
> 
> Instead of having 1 class 40 cars deep, some were proposing 40 1 car deep classes. That way, Chris could take turns berating every driver, both for being TQ, as well as being a failure.


Yeah, I was sorta pining for something like that. (The first paragraph, though the second is oddly arousing).

Okay, so the club can't do it. Do the racers want it bad enough to put their money up? I do. I'll PAY money to see real racing again. I know it exists ... I've seen it before.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Goetz said:


> Maybe we'll do tiers ...
> 
> 40-50 entrants = X prize
> 50-60 = Y
> ...


Is a meat and greet with Chris Goetz part of the package?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Is a meat and greet with Chris Goetz part of the package?


Chris puts the meat in meat and greet.

You do know Chicky has been running stock touring, right?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

This has nothing to do with race prizes, but just an idea I've had for years regarding the mains.

LAP RACING! I'm pretty darn sure Scoring Pro has this option.

Qualifying is still 5/6/8 minutes as usual.

Lets say in a class, TQ is 43 laps. You round up to the next 5 lap increment for the main. So the A Main in that class will be 45 laps long.

In that same class, say the BQ is 41 laps = main is 45 laps long. CQ is 39 laps = main is 40 laps long. 

In the event the qualifying laps is on a "5", such as 40 laps, then you go up to the next 5 increment. Main is 45 laps long.

As for VTA, you would just have to project it the best you can. If you do 36 laps in 6 minutes (6 laps per minute), then an 8 minute main would be 48....then rounded up to 50.

I think the announcing would be different, for sure. "He's got 5 laps left to make the pass!"

Or even this...if you have a 2 lap lead and break on lap 49 of 50....you're not going to win! Right now, your 42 in 5:58 time still beats a 42 in 6:03.

Just something to change it up. Otherwise, it's still just another race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> This has nothing to do with race prizes, but just an idea I've had for years regarding the mains.
> 
> LAP RACING! I'm pretty darn sure Scoring Pro has this option.
> 
> ...



That could be done...
We've done that in oval


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Updated list*

List moved!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Gonna run this one for first time. 

1/12 17.5
WGT 13.5
VTA 25.5
1/12 spec

Should be a good time - need to have one that is for sure!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Just something to change it up. Otherwise, it's still just another race.


Exactly. I'm all for 'whatever' if it means people will want to compete. 

And let me be clear, I'm not trying to upend the whole race. Wayne and the boys have done an insane job of not only keeping The Gate around, but improving it along the way. That's not where I'm coming from. Heck, I'm just showing up to shout at everyone. 

But I do know that with a deep field, there's good racing in nearly every heat/main, and there aren't any real 'lappers' when the groups are that tight. It makes the racing easier, the passing easier, and ... the spectating better ... in every heat. And heck, people even walk away with some rivals for having bashed doors with each other all weekend. (Well, save for Wise, who simply tends to make more enemies). 

Again, there are 7 classes offered. I don't mind if 6 of them are nothing more than a 4-car parade, so long as 1 of them is the real deal. That's a fair request and you all know it! Now, help me out .. men.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I sent a link to Hanulec... Hopefully the boys from the East coast will come visit us


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

this is going to be awesome! i'm in (already)

WGT
1/12 stock
1/12 spec


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne, put me in for stock touring

I like your idea concerning improvement, Chris. Competition with yourself is a race everybody is capable of winning.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

~McSmooth~ said:


> This has nothing to do with race prizes, but just an idea I've had for years regarding the mains.
> 
> LAP RACING! I'm pretty darn sure Scoring Pro has this option.
> 
> ...


Those are some good ideas.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I sent a link to Hanulec... Hopefully the boys from the East coast will come visit us


I did a similar mail 'blast'. I've already received 3 pm's about it..

Q: "What will it take to get you to The Gate for the finale in April?"A1: "Well, last time I was there I ended up under the scoring tower. Any chance that Franchise guy will bring those parts he broke on my car?"
A2: "Depends whos room the party is in".
A3: "Can you get ahold of Kobleck?"​


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

_(Well, save for Wise, who simply tends to make more enemies)_

Um.....excuse me.....jerk face.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Goetz said:


> I did a similar mail 'blast'. I've already received 3 pm's about it..
> 
> Q: "What will it take to get you to The Gate for the finale in April?"A1: "Well, last time I was there I ended up under the scoring tower. Any chance that Franchise guy will bring those parts he broke on my car?"
> A2: "Depends whos room the party is in".
> A3: "Can you get ahold of Kobleck?"​



Why don't people like Wise....


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mike Peterson said:


> _(Well, save for Wise, who simply tends to make more enemies)_
> 
> Um.....excuse me.....jerk face.....


I'm still bitter from that 822 race losing streak ... Forgive me.



sg1 said:


> Why don't people like Wise....


If you saw what my eyes have seen ..


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Goetz said:


> I'm still bitter from that 822 race losing streak ... Forgive me.
> 
> 
> If you saw what my eyes have seen ..




don't worry, Ive moved on to Chicky, and he won't even run a main with me...you at least kept trying....


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Competition with yourself is a race everybody is capable of winning.


Hmmm.. I always got the impression you enjoyed beating yourself.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Lessen said:


> Competition with yourself is a race everybody is capable of winning.


no.....not everyone....unless you set the bar just above..."Breathing"


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> don't worry, Ive moved on to Chicky, and he won't even run a main with me...you at least kept trying....


You have Joey on your side...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Not to mention the one of us who has a cherry Sakura-Tamiya-Xray, who knows what else Frankenstein chassis just waiting on some electronics and a Protoform R9-R shell to cover it all up....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Moved list...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Will I need to reserve a pit? Looks like it is going to be a full house

Eric W


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Will I need to reserve a pit? Looks like it is going to be a full house
> 
> Eric W


I just had some discussion about this.
I'll get back to you after some more talking here


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool... The trip for me would include a hotel and a little bit of a drive. I'd like to be positive a spot to pit was there for me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Cool... The trip for me would include a hotel and a little bit of a drive. I'd like to be positive a spot to pit was there for me.


I'm sure the special guest announcer has a place you could sit if needed...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Not to mention the one of us who has a cherry Sakura-Tamiya-Xray, who knows what else Frankenstein chassis just waiting on some electronics and a Protoform R9-R shell to cover it all up....


R9-*F*...

He's my idol. *shrug*


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Man Chris, you got me excited to run this race.... if anyone has a 12th scale that they won't be using for this race, i'll do my man part and sign up for this class and run that car, to drive up the head count for that class. I have a battery and i'll buy some tires from Mike to run the car. All I will need is the car/body, and I'll slap an extra rec'vr in the car.

Wayne, I guess i'll run 3 classes, your killing me though, i'll have to sit by Wolowitz just to see how he does it


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigz84 said:


> Man Chris, you got me excited to run this race.... if anyone has a 12th scale that they won't be using for this race, i'll do my man part and sign up for this class and run that car, to drive up the head count for that class. I have a battery and i'll buy some tires from Mike to run the car. All I will need is the car/body, and I'll slap an extra rec'vr in the car.
> 
> Wayne, I guess i'll run 3 classes, your killing me though, i'll have to sit by Wolowitz just to see how he does it


Charge, sauce, race, rinse, repeat.

Oh, and don't break.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Charge, sauce, race, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Oh, and don't break.


yeah, that last part is not going to happen...


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake and I will be there, I will be running my new CRC 1/12 in 17.5 and Jake and me will be running 1/12 spec together, where else can I race an have my very own son take me out of the lead in the last 30 sec. of a 8 min. race. LOL 

Jake and I have been talking about him letting the faster cars go by, that being said, he will get better, Just takes time.

Doug K.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Goetz said:


> Exactly. I'm all for 'whatever' if it means people will want to compete.
> 
> And let me be clear, I'm not trying to upend the whole race. Wayne and the boys have done an insane job of not only keeping The Gate around, but improving it along the way. That's not where I'm coming from. Heck, I'm just showing up to shout at everyone.
> 
> ...


I may just run this race in the mere hope of having my insignificant name muttered by Chris Goetz!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I may just run this race in the mere hope of having my insignificant name muttered by Chris Goetz!


Maybe you could bring Mr. Bailes with you...


----------



## hanulec (Jan 14, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I sent a link to Hanulec... Hopefully the boys from the East coast will come visit us


have you guys heard of rctech?
fresh off some worlds warm-up failure i might need some stock tc in my life. 
we will see...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Maybe you could bring Mr. Bailes with you...


I will give Tinker a call. He has not raced much recently.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This is going to be Great.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> This is going to be Great.


I think that will depend on if Wise is there and what class Goetz is running


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For all the PM's that came in about pit area.

We'll put all the tables up in the main area, that will give us about 78 spots.
If we need more we can set them up in the back room!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> I think that will depend on if Wise is there and what class Goetz is running


I'll be there.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> I'll be there.....


Hmmm....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I just read where Tommy Kramer Jr. is now in charge of Tommy Kramer Racing. There were some legal issues after his fathers untimely death, might make an appearance.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> I just read where Tommy Kramer Jr. is now in charge of Tommy Kramer Racing. There were some legal issues after his fathers untimely death, might make an appearance.


Perhaps Roger Horowitz will also return to berate him!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm in for 
f1
Vta 
Maybe usgt


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

List has been moved


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Keep those cards and letters coming folks.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

sg1 said:


> 67 entries so far
> 
> 
> TC 17.5:
> ...


Add me to 1/12 spec


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Racer649 said:


> Add me to 1/12 spec


Done!

68 entries


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> R9-*F*...
> 
> He's my idol. *shrug*


Might have to find a new one. The old one just signed up for 1/12th Stock.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Might have to find a new one. The old one just signed up for 1/12th Stock.


Ugh.. fine, I'll take Wise then. 

Hey Wayne, you know I'm in for stock touring right?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Ugh.. fine, I'll take Wise then.
> 
> Hey Wayne, you know I'm in for stock touring right?


You have been added to the list on the previous page!
#69


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I still don't have an answer of what VBC is.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> You have been added to the list on the previous page!
> #69


Sweeet


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I still don't have an answer of what VBC is.


A R/C company


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> a r/c company


duh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Happy V-Day Chris Goetz......


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy VD Chris Goetz!

Spread it around.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Bigz84 said:


> Man Chris, you got me excited to run this race....


It's early yet... However, I'm still formulating some incentives. 

It's been little secret over the years that, at The Gate, we've always been fond of practice. So much so, that TQ'ing practice was often the pinnacle of our weekend (and for some of us, our R/C careers). I might have to engineer a little late night 'KOP Challenge' for all the guys registered for the largest class (provided it exceeds that 40 car threshold I'm seeking). I'm having visions ... of hot laps on an open track ... with everyone else looking on as they wait their turn. Oh .. the possibilities (for harassment)! 

We'll see how it shakes out. I know it's going late to begin with, but I'm thinking less than an hour or so .. of complete nonsense! So, go find that 84-tooth pinion .. and put it in your pit bag NOW! I'll bring the fire extinguisher.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Updated list, 82 entries so far 


TC 17.5:

Winger
Joe
Peterson
Todd
Adam
Chicky
Roberto
Josh

1/12 17.5:

Winger
Joe
McSmooth
Goetz
Mike P.
Peterson
Adam
Wedge
Stu
Slim
Nate W.
Doug
Roberto
Mike C.
Mike T.
Dana B.
Brad P.
Josh
Mackin
Ron F.
Brad M.
Dumper
Chuck L.
Terry R.

1/12 spec:

Wayne Sr
Wedge
Zach
Max
Doug
Jacob
Brankica
Mike C.
Mike B.

WGT:

Ron
Joe
Wayne
Todd
Wedge
Slim
Steve
Zach
Mike B.
Geoff
Scootr117
Mike C.
Dumper

VTA:

Chuck
Von
Morrow
Brankica
Pat B.
Mike B.
Mike C.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper

USGT:

Chuck
Wayne
Joe
Todd
Von
Stu
Pat B.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper

F1:

Ron
Joe
Stu
McSmooth
T. Williams
Piz
Brad P.
Dumper

Let me know what you want to run and I'll add your name.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Updated list, 71 entries so far


And not even half way there yet in 12th ..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Where are the 1/12 guys...


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

sg1 said:


> Where are the 1/12 guys...


Mia has a 1/12.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Where are the 1/12 guys...


Maybe...


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I might have a 12th by then, looking into a crc or an xray. Does anyone know if all these wind tunnel springs I have won work on the xray? Just thinking about, not seriously looking hard into buying.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Racer649 said:


> Mia has a 1/12.


wow.... lol....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a CRC 1/12th for sale if anybody is interested.



I would aslo be running VTA if I came.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

sg1 said:


> wow.... lol....


What? You don't think she would tear it up in 1/12. Lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Racer649 said:


> What? You don't think she would tear it up in 1/12. Lol


She would tear ALOT up..lol..


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

"So, go find that 84-tooth pinion .. and put it in your pit bag NOW! I'll bring the fire extinguisher."

OH MAN FLIPSY is coming!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I might have to build another 1/12th scale car!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I might have to build another 1/12th scale car!


must :thumbsup:


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Goetz said:


> I might have to engineer a little late night 'KOP Challenge' for all the guys registered for the largest class (provided it exceeds that 40 car threshold I'm seeking). I'm having visions ... of hot laps on an open track ... with everyone else looking on as they wait their turn. Oh .. the possibilities (for harassment)!


For an authentic KOP Challenge, you must convince James Tiberius Herrmann to partake.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Paging Mr. Herrmann


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I started a thread on RCtech also, hopefully it doesn't get moved off the electric on-road page


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


> For an authentic KOP Challenge, you must convince James Tiberius Herrmann to partake.


I'm sure we could arrange for this. If not partaking, perhaps he'll help sponsor the event.

First things first, we need quite a few more competitors before we worry about the details.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Pile of spares on their way from Speedmerchant. Getting ready for battle....


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

A hot lap challenge? Now you're talkin!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

littleT said:


> A hot lap challenge? Now you're talkin!


Well, yeah!

Tentative format:



Racers form a line to the stand.
1st racer gets 3 laps to post hot lap.
Upon completing the 3rd lap, the racer exits the stand and removes his/her car (or pile of parts) and weeps.
Next racer gets up on it ..

Awards provided for:



Hot lap (KOP)
Fastest 3 laps
Closest 3 laps
Best insult
Most broken parts.
The 'KOP' award obviously goes to the owner of the hottest lap, due to the overall lack of significance related to the achievement.



So far, I have verbal commitments for sponsorship from


Red Bull
Monster Energy
Cialis
and James T. Herrmann


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Goetz said:


> Well, yeah!
> 
> Tentative format:
> 
> ...


I had to stop reading at racers forming a line at the stand. I can only imagine how disturbing it got after that point.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think the "Iron Man" Joe Klaboowski may loose his title...

CRC "A-team" driver "Dumper" is running 6 of the 7 classes!!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Iron Man demoted to Pewter Dude.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A post of "Dumper's top 10 reasons for coming to the Grand Finale" that was on RCTech :


1 - To me, driving six hours to taste Chuck's Love Sauce, is six hours well spent.

2 - Kicking Wayne's A$$ in F1 is fun to me

3 - Racing Chicky in Stock TC, and knocking him down to size, will be worth the gas money.

4 - Regarding #3, apparently someone already has knocked Chicky down to size.

5 - I want to arm wrestle Roberto for his shiny shirt

6 - Maybe, just maybe, I can get my sausage wiped again.

7 - If Goetz is giving something away, I will be there with bated breath and an open mouth.

8 - I drive an Awesomatix. Racing at the Gate with a shaft drive car has just endless possibilities.

9 - I am hoping to catch just the slightest wiff of Bill Sydor that may be still left in the building.

10 - I want to see Dave Morrow's pit board again.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok - what is Mr. Geotz wanting "Next racer gets up on it .?

This will be an interesting event to say. 

You can get Blystone to come up and be the Muscles Glasses of the gate like on Epic Mealtime. LOL...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

All of this is why I race at "The Gate". Where else could this stuff exists.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> All of this is why I race at "The Gate". Where else could this stuff exists.


Fire Island?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

old_dude said:


> All of this is why I race at "The Gate". Where else could this stuff exists.


The Rainbow Room


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Fire Island?


Monster Island...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

old dude said:


> All of this is why I race at "The Gate". Where else could this stuff exists.





Chaz955i said:


> Fire Island?





Adam B said:


> The Rainbow Room





sg1 said:


> Monster Island...


Tattoo need not apply...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Iron Man demoted to Pewter Dude.


Time to convert my 13.5 TC back to VTA so I can run 6 classes as well. So, 1/12, WGT, F1, USGT, VTA, TC.

I can run foam TC and 13.5 TC as well. Take that, Dumper!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The Ironman has spoken! Is that a challenge?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> The Ironman has spoken! Is that a challenge?


More like the 11th commandment. The Ironman has spoken.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> More like the 11th commandment. The Ironman has spoken.


Sort of like a Chuck Norris statement.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Sort of like a Chuck Norris statement.


Eh, Chuck Norris is so two thousand and late. Embrace it, you are The Ironman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne, 

Put me down for *gasp* 1:12 scale too!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Put me down for *gasp* 1:12 scale too!


Spec or stock?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Spec or stock?


Stock.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Put me down for *gasp* 1:12 scale too!


Oh man, I have to run it to then.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Put me down for *gasp* 1:12 scale too!


WOW... The earth has stop turning....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I guess I need a new 1/12th scale ride!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> I guess I need a new 1/12th scale ride!


Yes!!

I think we may get the 40 field group with 1/12 cars!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Updated list, 83 entries so far 

I'm sure I'm missing a few names, but this is close
I know Mackin spread the word over the weekend while in Ft. Wayne and has some folks interested in coming too.


TC 17.5:

Winger
Joe
Peterson
Todd
Adam
Chicky
Roberto
Josh

1/12 17.5:

Winger
Joe
McSmooth
Goetz
Mike P.
Peterson
Adam
Wedge
Stu
Slim
Nate W.
Doug
Roberto
Mike C.
Mike T.
Dana B.
Brad P.
Josh
Mackin
Ron F.
Brad M.
Dumper
Chuck L.
Terry R.

1/12 spec:

Wayne Sr
Wedge
Zach
Max
Doug
Jacob
Brankica
Mike C.
Mike B.

WGT:

Ron
Joe
Wayne
Todd
Wedge
Slim
Steve
Zach
Mike B.
Geoff
Scootr117
Mike C.
Dumper

VTA:

Chuck
Von
Morrow
Brankica
Pat B.
Mike B.
Mike C.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper
Mike T.

USGT:

Chuck
Wayne
Joe
Todd
Von
Stu
Pat B.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper

F1:

Ron
Joe
Stu
McSmooth
T. Williams
Piz
Brad P.
Dumper

Let me know what you want to run and I'll add your name.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Me VTA


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Me VTA


Gotcha!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Mackin said:


> I guess I need a new 1/12th scale ride!


Chuck you want to run my spec ride this weekend an I can coach Jake?

Doug K.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm going to try to talk T Williams into letting me borrow his, but bring it anyway.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Mackin said:


> I'm going to try to talk T Williams into letting me borrow his, but bring it anyway.



Will do.


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

What the heck Wayne, you aren't running 1/12th?

I was considering getting a 1/10th scale. On the fence between USGT and WGT.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

nate.wagner said:


> What the heck Wayne, you aren't running 1/12th?
> 
> I was considering getting a 1/10th scale. On the fence between USGT and WGT.


Goetz is running my 1/12 

You need WGT!


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

gen-x 10 SE or LE?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

nate.wagner said:


> gen-x 10 SE or LE?


You should be able to get a used LE fairly cheap


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

nate.wagner said:


> gen-x 10 SE or LE?


I got a LE if you are interested.

Could be rolled or artr. Going through it this week to prep for sale or race.

PM me if interested.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Moved list down


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good! Nearly 30 in 1:12!


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Are we going to have the Novice class?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

List moved down!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Will the F1 class be open tire or Pardus only?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Will the F1 class be open tire or Pardus only?


Pardus only 

I'm working on a rules package for all the classes, should have it wrapped up here in the next few days and posted on the norcar website.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Put me down for 17.5 TC. 

Michael Jones


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We would like to welcome Viper on board!

They seen this race is going to be a great event and wanted to be part of it!

ALSO...

With the number of entries coming in, Sunday's start time will be 8:30am!!!

Doors will open at 7am as previously scheduled.

For a 1 day event, 120+ entries, we need to get started early!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Semi accurate updated list, 112 entries so far 


TC 17.5:

Winger
Joe
Peterson
Todd
Adam
Chicky
Roberto
Josh
Willie T.
Matt
Justin
Keith L.

1/12 17.5:

Winger
Joe
McSmooth
Goetz
Mike P.
Peterson
Adam
Wedge
Stu
Slim
Nate W.
Doug
Roberto
Mike C.
Mike T.
Dana B.
Brad P.
Josh
Mackin
Ron F.
Brad M.
Dumper
Chuck L.
Terry R.
Steve D.
Steve R.
Dwight S.
Tortichichi
Wiita
James L.
Chicky
Herman (but needs a car!)

1/12 spec:

Wayne Sr
Wedge
Zach
Max
Doug
Jacob
Brankica
Mike C.
Mike B.

WGT:

Ron
Joe
Wayne
Todd
Wedge
Slim
Steve
Zach
Mike B.
Geoff
Scootr117
Mike C.
Dumper
Dwight S.
Dave B.
Wiita
James L.
Rich M.

VTA:

Chuck
Von
Morrow
Brankica
Pat B.
Mike B.
Mike C.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper
Mike T.
Julie T.
Dave B.
Steve
Cody
Tony
Ben B.
Dave W.

USGT:

Chuck
Wayne
Joe
Todd
Von
Stu
Pat B.
T. Williams
Piz
Dumper
Willie T.
Dave B.
Rich M.
Rob K.

F1:

Ron
Joe
Stu
McSmooth
T. Williams
Piz
Brad P.
Dumper
Rob K.

Let me know what you want to run and I'll add your name.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Semi accurate updated list, 112 entries so far
> 
> 
> TC 17.5:
> ...


JR NORTON & BRANDON SHELLS told me they was coming...both would be running 17.5


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

What class you running Von?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

We are still well short in 12th pan, Wayne. C'MON!! 

Man up, children. Or I'll burn this mother to the ground!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah! C'mon Wayne! Stop dilly-dallying!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Adam B said:


> What class you running Von?


17.5 & usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just a month away. Going to be a good time.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess SG1 isn't feeling to well. Must have been the beer bong!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a reminder...

Racing start time was changed to 8:30am on Sunday!

All day practice on Saturday.

We didn't do preregistartion, but it looks like we'll be well over 120 entries for this race.

Sunday will be a long day if we don't get started early!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> I guess SG1 isn't feeling to well. Must have been the beer bong!!


I never made it out of bed yesterday.. I felt like $hit all day..
I think it was more then the beer bongs.. lol..


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I never made it out of bed yesterday.. I felt like all day..
> I think it was more then the beer bongs.. lol..


Must have been the Long Islands then!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Must have been the Long Islands then!!


I think it may have been something you "transmitted" to me at the hotel....


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

sg1 said:


> I think it may have been something you "transmitted" to me at the hotel....


That's the karma boomerang. Spreading your seed across the midwest for years had finally come home to roost.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


> That's the karma boomerang. Spreading your seed across the midwest for years had finally come home to roost.


I think I just threw up a bit:drunk:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I think it may have been something you "transmitted" to me at the hotel....


When I walked in the door Sunday night, my wife told (sneeze) me that I was lucky I wasn't home Friday (cough). She was sick (cough) and blaming me for bringing it home from "The Gate" (sneeze, nose blow)or somewhere. Not a nice welcome home I was expecting. LOL


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> When I walked in the door Sunday night, my wife told (sneeze) me that I was lucky I wasn't home Friday (cough). She was sick (cough) and blaming me for bringing it home from "The Gate" (sneeze, nose blow)or somewhere. Not a nice welcome home I was expecting. LOL


I know what you were expecting......
But you may hurt yourself doing that stuff at your age.....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Club race this Sat. Open practice on Sun. Last chance for track time before The Grand Finale.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pretty quiet.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Pretty quiet.


Yea, like to quiet.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mackin said:


> Pretty quiet.


I'm planning to practice Sunday.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Who is starting the smack talk for this race? Will Wise beat Chicky, with his own car?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Maybe you can take em.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Who is starting the smack talk for this race? Will Wise beat Chicky, with his own car?


I'm gunning for Chuck S in touring. 1:12... I suppose not last an still running would be a reasonable target.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Just a reminder, I have a couple of 17.5 D3.5's that I won't be using that weekend.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

old_dude said:


> Just a reminder, I have a couple of 17.5 D3.5's that I won't be using that weekend.


Dang,
I just bought a turquoise rotor for the 3.5 in my 1/12th scale.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The d3.5 will be legal for the finale race.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Im running mine till it takes a crap. For club races anyway.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Save me a spot, 17.5 TC......


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Dang,
> I just bought a turquoise rotor for the 3.5 in my 1/12th scale.


Why a Turquoise? That rotor is for oval racing.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

old_dude said:


> Why a Turquoise? That rotor is for oval racing.


High Tourqe-oise


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> Save me a spot, 17.5 TC......


I'm coming as well. Only reason I'm attending is to take Mr. Cody Woods position away..... 17.5 TC :thumbsup:

But for whoever wants to trash talk between Mr. Wise and Ciccarello can do such, I'm out on that trash talk. However I will pick on Cody though and I'm going to do so with a REEDY SONIC 17.5, that's if I don't blow it up till then.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEED-MORE said:


> I'm coming as well. Only reason I'm attending is to take Mr. Cody Woods position away..... 17.5 TC :thumbsup:
> 
> But for whoever wants to trash talk between Mr. Wise and Ciccarello can do such, I'm out on that trash talk. However I will pick on Cody though and I'm going to do so with a REEDY SONIC 17.5, that's if I don't blow it up till then.


Just blow it up now and save yourself the trouble of attending


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> Just blow it up now and save yourself the trouble of attending


Nah... Think I'll run it conservatively "just for you" over the next couple weeks and save the heat for the GRAND FINALE :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Getting closer. This is going to be a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> Getting closer. This is going to be a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Getting there. Soon. Been working on my cars for the first time in, well the first time. Supposedly someone is gunning for me. That bar may be really low but I will be ready.....and that person will leave the race disappointed. 

LTB


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> that person will leave the race disappointed.


Yes! Now that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The layout goes down Wednesday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes! Now that's what I'm talkin' about.


Apparently the challenge extends to both touring and 1/12th scale, doubling my opportunity to humble him.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey kids!

12 days till the fun begins!!

I just wanted to field a few questions on here that have come in.


YES... the D3.5 is legal

YES... Chuck is doing BBQ for Saturday

YES... There will be a tech (battery voltage 4.20 and 8.40, weight, blinky, motors, esc's, body height, and weight) Randomly done during the day 

YES... LIPO SACKS ARE REQUIRED! (we will have some at the track if you need them) A "Sack Checker" will be wondering the pits. 1 warning only.

2 people per table! 3' wide pit spots.

No assigned pit spots, there are a few that have been claimed already Please don't move them when you pit, some people can't make it till Sunday morning.

There will be a soldering station set up with 2 irons to use. 

Register as you come in, then you can practice. Please have your PT number available.

There will be 100 pit spots available. Along the front windows, back room, and main area. Pitting will be tight, but that's how we like it


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> 12 days till the fun begins!!
> 
> ...


Excellent. Would you mind holding a sack for me? :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chaz955i said:


> Excellent. Would you mind holding a sack for me? :thumbsup:


I don't want to see Wayne holding anyone's sack.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

sg1 said:


> A "Sack Checker" will be wondering the pits.


Any special prize for the person that "outs" the Secret Sack?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Any special prize for the person that "outs" the Secret Sack?


That question should be fielded by Goetz...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Tight is right at the Gate!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Wondering?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bout time to go to school!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Bout time to go to school!


Surly Chuck getting ready to bring the pain!!!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

There's not nearly enough disturbing imagery in this thread.




















I'll get to work on that.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Not yet anyway.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Leaked photos of the grand finale track


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There's a few more pics on my facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/wayne.gerber.12


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Track looks great. Better get your excuses ready!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> There's a few more pics on my facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wayne.gerber.12


Nice job NORCAR. Really looking forward to this race.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

sg1 said:


> There's a few more pics on my facebook page:


Wayne, I remember this one! That was from the first Sydor Slam ever, wasn't it?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think that one was from the old Gate.... When it was down under....

The good old days...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey josh, got your lids painted? Your programs in order? Pencil sharp for taking notes on the ways Chuck and I beat you in 2 classes? Note #1; adam & Chuck just shaked and baked my butt. Note #2; shoulda made it to the track sometimes.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. Not gonna make it. Sorry to disappoint. I guess you're gonna have to gloat about beating somebody with talent


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Shocker


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Shocker


Indeed.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ha! Yeah, I know. Maybe the Halloween Classic?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Nope. Not gonna make it. Sorry to disappoint. I guess you're gonna have to gloat about beating somebody with talent


Don't sell yourself short on talent. Not everyone can roll their car fifteen times in a six minute period even if we tried. 

See you at the Halloween Classic.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just received confirmation.. Mel will be racing with us


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

How about Josh and Bobby?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Josh bailed. He didn't want to get yelled at by cranky Chuck. Good question about Bobby. Haven't heard from him in awhile.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Hey josh, got your lids painted? Your programs in order? Pencil sharp for taking notes on the ways Chuck and I beat you in 2 classes? Note #1; adam & Chuck just shaked and baked my butt. Note #2; shoulda made it to the track sometimes.





Lessen said:


> Nope. Not gonna make it. Sorry to disappoint. I guess you're gonna have to gloat about beating somebody with talent





Mackin said:


> How about Josh and Bobby?


As Adam indicated, no Josh.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm out too. sorry guys...too much going on to break away for the weekend.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

scootr117 said:


> I'm out too. sorry guys...too much going on to break away for the weekend.


I thought you might bring the band with you.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

whats the plan for this weekend

sat ; yall open at what time??

sunday yall open at 7am?? start at 830am??

just wanna make sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

April 26 9am to 10pm (open practice) (fresh layout will be down, never run on)
April 27 7am doors open racing by 8:30am (3 quals and a main)


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mackin said:


> I thought you might bring the band with you.


That may be fun. if you could come up with a local bass player and a loaner set of drums ...we could seriously play a small show. I say we aim for the Champs Weekend.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

~McSmooth~ said:


>


LMFAO!!!!

By the way, which one is Wise?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

~McSmooth~ said:


>


What's this picture of his girlfriend got to do with anything?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Especially an old picture. Will cut his hair now.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


>


Looks like Ray Huang in the audience enjoying the Grudge Match.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a few updates and reminders...

Our sponsor, VBC Racing shop is now....

"Grid Works Racing"

There was a name change!


There will be no pit set up on Friday night.
Doors open 9am Saturday morning and we'll be there till 10pm.
Sunday doors open at 7am and racing starts at 8:30am.

We will be teching cars Sunday.
All the tech equipment will be set up on Saturday for you guys to use.
4.20v and 8.40v 

Lipo sacks are required!
We'll have a sack checker walking through the pits Saturday and Sunday.
1 warning will be given.
We do have Tuning Haus Sacks available.
When a battery is connected to a charger it must be sacked!!

BBQ will be available Saturday 
Italian Sausages and meatball subs on Sunday.

Some pits are taken (locals), it will be first come first serve.
Please don't move the pits that are spoken for.
There are 100 spots set up.

There's a soldering station set up with 2 irons on a separate breaker.
Please use the satation.

We have an old decoder box. Make sure your transponders pick up correctly Saturday.

Please sign in before you go on the track Saturday. We want to start entering names and getting a heat board put together.

It will be open practice for as long as we can go. Once things start to get out of controll we'll go to controlled practice. We can get more practice in if we keep it open, so play nicely!

See everyone Saturday morning!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

One other note..

Tires for TC classes are the same as the Grand Slam Series:

Jaco Blue, Sweep QTS 32 or Solaris Medium

Bring your own tires 
They don't have to be NIP or checked in.

I also just was informed that our TC tire shipment will not be here in time.
Please make sure you bring tires!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I might have a small handful of Solaris and sweep tires to sell.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Yes, I will be there.*



sg1 said:


> Just received confirmation.. Mel will be racing with us


Looking forward to making it out. Did any of the 12th scale spec motors come in? Finishing my F1 in time is not looking good. So it may just be the VTA. Unless, here in the next couple of days I can get the lead out.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like the smack talk and challenges are even extending to who is fastest in practice. This weekend is going to be crazy.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Sounds like the smack talk and challenges are even extending to who is fastest in practice. This weekend is going to be crazy.


That person is called the Herminator. TQ of practice. Alternately, neither the winner nor TQ on race day, but has hot lap. Thus, the fastest racer.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> That person is called the Herminator. TQ of practice. Alternately, neither the winner nor TQ on race day, but has hot lap. Thus, the fastest racer.


I guess hot lap is a worthy goal although I get a chuckle when someone brags about their hot lap and then never manages to get within half a second of it again. I think that is more accurately called the happy accident lap.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Here ya go...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Here ya go...


Too funny!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Folks,
I have my RDX for sale. Set up for VTA, mostly blue anodized. TONS of parts, enough that you will not need to buy anything for a LONG time. Two VTA bodies and set of VTA tires. I may also throw in a servo. Looking for $200 and I can bring it to the finale if interested. Let me know


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see some of you guys this weekend! Going to be a good hectic time.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Adam B said:


> I can't wait to see some of you guys this weekend! Going to be a good hectic time.


 And I can't wait to see you!


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

*Heading To N.O.R.C.A.R.*

Before you come make sure your shoe is buckled Cody Woods :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEED-MORE said:


> Before you come make sure your shoe is buckled Cody Woods :thumbsup:


I'll bring safety glasses too so those body posts don't hit my eyes.


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> I'll bring safety glasses too so those body posts don't hit my eyes.


Don't hate on my body posts. Those are my anti-roll bars, just in case haha....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

13 1/2 hours....


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> I'll bring safety glasses too so those body posts don't hit my eyes.


now dats funny:tongue:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Well the 2104 Finale is in the books. Thanks to the Gate for a excellent event.

-Thanks to Mr. Chris Goetz for his OUTSTANDING announcing and humor keeping everybody laughing all day.

-Thanks for Wayne Gerber for helping me with my motor and tires making my 1/12th scale faster by 1/2 second just today.

-Thanks to Mike McBride for the tremendous competition in VTA and being a gentleman and waiting after we got tangled in the main, an excellent sportsman.

-Thanks to Ben Beard for the company driving back and forth for two days.

-Thanks to Chuck Mackin for being an excellent host.

Nice job to all


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

So sleepy...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> So sleepy...


Over 4 1/2 hours of run time, all for $25. And that was just from qualifiers and mains. If you didn't get enough track time, you have nobody to blame but yourself.

Thanks to all the racers for a great day of tight racing, and to NORCAR for another successful event. It was nice seeing some new faces, as well as some old friends, and listening to the soothing sounds of Chris Goetz on the mic.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

A long weekend but I had a blast. Was having so much fun I almost missed my 2nd qualifier in WGT. First weekend running USGT and I managed a 5th in the "A". Need a little more speed to contend with the big dogs. A really fun class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone who made the trip to NORCAR at the Gate for our 2014 Grand Finale!

Thanks to Grid Works Racing for sponsoring the event, Viper for the gift certificates, Pro One tires, and FRP!

-Chris Goetz did a wonderful job on the mic 

-Alexis held down tech for us.

-And the entire NORCAR crew for getting the race prepped and running all weekend!

Here's a quick recap of the event:

USGT "B"
1. Rich Mickle
2. Tony Williams
3. Roberto!

USGT "A"
1. Adam Hutchison
2. Todd Bigelow
3. Monti Panzica, TQ

1/12th spec "B"
1. Max Buca
2. Brankica
3. Dominic Blackstock

1/12 spec "A" 
1. Carri Gerber, TQ
2. Doug Keener
3. Zack Schuttenberg

WGT "B"
1. Joe "I win" Klebauwskie
2. "Filthy Dave" Berry
3. Rich Mickle

WGT "A"
1. Wayne Gerber, TQ
2. Todd Bigelow
3. Steve Sshuttenberg

TC 17.5 "B"
1. Joe "I win" Klebonower
2. Steven Stewert
3. Keith Leymon

TC 17.5 "A"
1. Paul Ciccarello
2. Cody Woods
3. Monti Panzica

1/12 Mod "A"
1. Paul Ciccarello
2. Steve Radecky
3. Steve Dunn

1/12 17.5 "B"
1. Joe "I win" Klaboowsky
2. Chuck Smith
3. Chris Goetz

1/12 17.5 "A"
1. Monti Panzica, TQ
2. Mike McBride
3. Steven Stewert

VTA "B"
1. T. Williams
2. Zach Schuttenberg
3. Jim Oliva

VTA "A"
1. Michael Thomas
2. Mike McBride, TQ
3. Ben Beard

F1 "A"
1. Joe "I win" Kleabenoweski
2. Roberto
3. Brad Palmer


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to the NORCAR group for putting on a great, well managed event, again.

Thanks to Chris Goetz for sacrificing a day at the salvage yard to announce. Job well done.

And with out a doubt thanks to all the racers that participated, especially those that came in from out of town. 

Great times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pics are up on the FB page. Thanks to our sponsors: Grid Works, Viper, Pro One Tires, and FRP. Thanks to everyone who came out to race. I hope you had fun and continue to support NORCAR at The Gate. A big thanks go out to everyone who helped out and especially Chris Goetz.

chuck


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Now that red bull has kicked in....

Thanks to NORCAR for being such great hosts as always. I really enjoyed myself and it was great seeing some of those other racers. Chris was awesome and kept things lively. It takes a special person to hype lower qualifiers or mains and keep them interesting for others to watch. Chuck, the food was awesome. Kaitlin's cookies and cupcakes were great. A special thanks has to always be given to Dawn. She sacrifices her weekends to work behind the conifer for free and deal with us racers. Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm tired, but can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

365 days till the next one! Awesome job guys, and next year it will be just as good if not better! Thanks again to NORCAR for the awesome job, and everyone that helps keep one of the best tracks around open!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

I will summarize my thoughts in a haiku

The Grand Finale
Joe Klebistan wins four mains
Goetz swallows the mic


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll never forget the scolding wise got from his daddy! Wise's face was priceless!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great job norcar, another great show! Thanks for putting them on and I can't wait to come back!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Oops...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

~McSmooth~ said:


> I will summarize my thoughts in a haiku
> 
> The Grand Finale
> Joe Klebistan wins four mains
> Goetz swallows the mike


Stupid auto correct....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Stupid auto correct....


Hehehe... THAT'S funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Once again thanks to everyone who came out to the Grand Finale. The same layout will be down for the next three weeks. Come on out. Doors open at 9, racing at 1. All races will be on Sat. Once again thanks for your support.

chuck


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I had a great time this past weekend at the Gate.

I talk to several racers that were wanting to attend the RMR "Last bite race", details can be found at the link!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=415526

Monti


----------

